
Voice is Next - charlesbai
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/voice-next-charles-bai?trk=pulse_spock-articles
======
pmontra
> I believe the majority of human-computer interactions will be voice-enabled.

No, unless we'll be doing with our computers (phones included) something
radically different from what we're doing now.

Games played by voice? Maybe but the "majority" of them?

Facebook? Speech to text is a thing right now. Voice only messages would
change the nature of the social network.

The web? Is text based and touch based.

What I believe is that voice will become another HC interface especially for a
new class of devices (Echo, etc) but there are places where its simply not
appropriate. So, important yes, majority no. Not in 10 years.

